# Top 5 Over rated and under rated games of all time



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok first over rated 

5 a tie.The  Legend Of Zelda The Ocarina Of Time and Super Mario 64
Ok now im probably gonna get a lot of hate from this but i do like this game a lot but come on its rated 10/10 seriously its good but not perfect and Super Mario 64 i just didnt really like, it just wasnt mario too me.

4. Pokemon ( All but the first three )
I like pokemon but do they really need soo many sequels, spin offs , card games and a anime
i mean why sint there a mario card game or legend of zelda

3. Final fantasay 7
just check the rants people have made on youtube

2.Call Of Duty( All of them )
Ok soo now were in the 21st century where guns are cool and make games good :l

1. Halo1 , 2 and 3
Thesse agmes are basically " Omg look at me guyz im *censored.3.0*ing master chef i has a gun and i r 1337 because of it, :O omgz a giant ring planet lets go attack the grunts for sum reasonz and cortana is smexy

Ok under rated

5. Kid icarus
Man this game was a mix between zelda mario and metroid and yet ninty ignores it

4.Sonic unleashed
This game wasnt  really that bad, the only reason people hate it is because :O omg sega has tried something new aaaah

3. Super mario rpg
This game is a perfect example of a rpg better than FF7 it had new villians, the first game you could play as bowser , 2 new side kicks and a intresting plot

2. Pac man junior
This is basically pac man but has more features but yet it was ignored

1. Toontown!
I love this game soo much its basically a rpg where mickey and friends are attacked by robots gone wrong made by screwge mc duck, the toons in toontown help mickey and friends fight the cogs this game is like final fantasay and duck tales put together to make a epic mmorpg but the reason its under rated is because disney advertise club penguin and not this game heres a link to try it http://play.toontown.com/webHome.php?r=712829&r=720991&r=495852&r=866285 i know it looks childish but its soo fun


----------



## Liv (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I don't agree.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

Ugh, you're not a Nintendo Fanboy are you? =/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ugh, you're not a Nintendo Fanboy are you? =/


Do fan boys of nintendo have every play station apart from psp go and psp slim?


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 4, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't agree.


i agree that i dont agree!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2009)

No. No. You have Toontown as your #1 underrated game? BLASPHEMY.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ok first over rated
> 
> 5 a tie.The  Legend Of Zelda The Ocarina Of Time and Super Mario 64
> Ok now im probably gonna get a lot of hate from this but i do like this game a lot but come on its rated 10/10 seriously its good but not perfect and Super Mario 64 i just didnt really like, it just wasnt mario too me.
> ...


I don't agree with LOZ and SM64 being overrated, maybe it's because you weren't there during the time period when they came out, but when they came out they were the bomb. 

The pokemon games are good, the card game OK, the tv show meh.

not a big fan of final fantasy

I thought the COD games were pretty good, maybe a little overrated.

Halo is overrated, but it's awesomenes makes up for some of that =p

Super Mario RPG is the game I turned to when the paper mario game for the wii was such a letdown, I love it.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

Overrated: 
1. Ocarina of Time
2. Super Mario RPG
3. Chrono Trigger
4. Super Mario 64
5. Super Mario Galaxy

Underrated Games:

5. EarthBound
4. Banjo Kazooie and Tooie
3. Conker's Bad Fur Day
2. EarthWorm Jim
1. The Contra Series.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so do you have/like/hate Xbox?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means you're saying Halo sucks, have you even played it? lol.  It's a pretty fun game for the most part, except all the little kids who play it.  Trust me, this is coming from someone who's played from NES to Wii (Excluding Virtual Boy, I never managed to get one of those)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> 1. Ocarina of Time
> 2. Super Mario RPG
> 3. Chrono Trigger
> ...


I agree with most but are sure about banjo games, i thought theey was quite popular


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for double post but i do like halo its kinda fun but its over rated + the fans make it as if its the god of games


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 4, 2009)

Top 5 Overrated:
1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time a.k.a. GAME OF THE YEAR EVERY YEAR!
2. Halo 3
3. Starcraft
4. Little Big Planet
5. Grand Theft Auto IV Final Fantasy (Thanks, Travis.  Forgot this one)

Top 5 Underrated:
1. Homeworld II
2. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
3. Grim Fandango
4. Command and Conquer Red Alert 2
5. Fallout 2


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

Top 5 Overrated Games:

5. Final Fantasy

4. Call of Duty Series

3. Kingdom Hearts

2. 3rd and 4th Generation Pokemon, along with the Dungeon spin-offs.

1. Halo Series


Top 5 Underrated Games

5. Zack and Wiki

4. God Hand

3. Beyond Good and Evil

2. Viewtiful Joe

1. Ace Attorney Series


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Top 5 Overrated Games:
> 
> 5. Final Fantasy
> 
> ...


YES.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Top 5 Overrated Games:
> 
> 5. Final Fantasy
> 
> ...


I forgot kingdom hearts and ace attorney


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

3. Super mario rpg
This game is a perfect example of a rpg better than FF7 it had new villians, the first game you could play as bowser , 2 new side kicks and a intresting plot

It was by the same people, idiot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> 3. Super mario rpg
> This game is a perfect example of a rpg better than FF7 it had new villians, the first game you could play as bowser , 2 new side kicks and a intresting plot
> 
> It was by the same people, idiot.


Um i knew that


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ok first over rated
> 
> 1. Halo1 , 2 and 3
> Thesse agmes are basically " Omg look at me guyz im *censored.3.0*ing master *chef* i has a gun and i r 1337 because of it, :O omgz a giant ring planet lets go attack the grunts for sum reasonz and cortana is smexy


I lol'd.

I think that many games are under rated, and many are over rated, like Halo 1-3, or pretty much MOST of whats on 360.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> YES.


You don't know how much ridicule is attached to that game.

"Basically, the game is for *censored.7.61*. You just yell out Objection to the DS."
"Are you kidding me? I'm not gonna play Ace Attorney. It's really gay. You'll just embarrass yourself in public playing that."

My point is, people stereotype that the game's main feature is you yelling Objection! to your DS.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Objection


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Over rated:
5. Every *censored.2.0*ty wii shovelware game that kids rave over.
4. Doom
3. Mario Party series
2. SM64
1. LoZ OOT

Under rated: 
5. Microsoft flight simulator series
4. AC series
3. GRID
2.Jak and Daxter
1. KotOR


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

Your list is so dammed stupid on so many levels.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Your list is so dammed stupid on so many levels.


But you see the world is full of opinions and this is mine


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but even I could think of a thousand games that were so underrated.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok go on.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Over rated:
> 5. Every *censored.2.0*ty wii shovelware game that kids rave over.
> 4. Doom
> 3. Mario Party series
> ...


Good list, but the first Mario Parties were great Q-Q


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Dude. OOT and Sm64 are not overrated. They are as good as everyone says they are.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Dude. OOT and Sm64 are not overrated. They are as good as everyone says they are.


Once again its a opinion, everyones is diffrent.


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played the first ones. I only played the 5 or 6th up to the current one. I have such horrible memory's of that game...
Having superior skill than my friend, but always losing due to the fact that the game was 80% luck...


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your screwed up.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not everyone's opinions are good. And yeah, the first Mario Party games were good. And how is Super Mario RPG overrated?


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Dude. OOT and Sm64 are not overrated. They are as good as everyone says they are.


I downloaded both of them for VC. I couldn't stand SM64, because everything was so blocky. They should've kept it a 2.5D side scroller.
OOT was basically TP with crappy graphics.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

Underrated:
1. SONIC ADVENTURE 2 BATTLE


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the Nintendo 64.
If they hadn't made Sm64 then there wouldn't  be sunshine, galaxy, or any other mario like that.
NINTENDO 64 HAD GREAT GRAPHICS FOR BACK THEN!

And also, you cant judge everything on graphics. OOT ending almost made me cry.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True true


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its N64. What do you expect? Everything is like that. Graphics dont really matter, the two games were just good. Especially back then.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But without SM64 there wouldn't be Super Mario Sunshine. Remember, bad things can lead to good things. Not saying SM64 was bad. I mean, back in that time, SM64 had the best graphics compared to other games of that time. And it was fun too.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Dude. OOT and Sm64 are not overrated. They are as good as everyone says they are.


Well, to me they are in my opinion really.  Ocarina of Time was good, not amazing or excellent, but good. Yes, I've beaten the game 98% (damn heart pieces) and I still say it's not superior.  Sure, it was revolutionary for its time, but it's so repetitive with its ongoing dungeon after dungeon gameplay (excluding the sidequests)  I wanted to see more of Hyrule Field in action in a way.  Even so, the puzzles weren't bad, but overall it was not so good, Majora's Mask however, was an upgrade to it.  It's one of those rare sequels you'll ever see that improves what the first game didn't.  There weren't tons of dungeons, and the hub world had more things to do in it, and the sidequests were fun.  SM64 is another great game, even the polygon-like graphics don't judge it down.  I guess I should take it off my overrated list now that I think about it,  .


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, the mario series imo is the most overrated game ever created. I realize now it should be on my #1 spot on my list. There has not been a single Mario game that has even mildly impressed me.

And graphics matter to me. I was raised on the Gamecube and PS2, so it really bugs me to go back to the N64.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was the 64, you can't get as good of graphics on there.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single Mario game ever impressed you?

Its the Simon of video games.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in your opinion, they might not be great, but it should still be decent to you. You didn't think any parts of any mario game were fun?


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Galaxy was just above the mediocre range, but not enough to really impress me.

In retrospect, it probably wasn't a good idea to say I disliked Mario on a Nintendo forum.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario games are fun, but once you go to 3D, it is not the same game. Galaxy and the originals were good, excluding the first one. >.<

ANd has anyone seen the Guiness Book of World Records Top 50 Console Games of all time? For those who haven't, one word: Ithadsomegoodgamesbutmostofthemwerecompletecrap


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Halo is the most overrated game ever created.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. It was a horrible idea.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 4, 2009)

Stop playing Toon Town and play Kingdom Hearts, baby.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Isnt that stitch in your avatar :l


----------



## Pear (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo is somewhat overrated, but not to the extent that some people say. The story mode is good, but not incredible. However, it has the best online of any game I've ever played.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 4, 2009)

Under Rated
1.Super Mario Sunshine
I may be a minority on this one....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 4, 2009)

I messed up my Bad, hm Not sure. =P


----------



## AC_Goddess (Oct 4, 2009)

Underrated are Skies of Arcadia and Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 5, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Under Rated
> 1.Super Mario Sunshine
> I may be a minority on this one....


I would put that at 6


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>->


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> 1. Ocarina of Time
> 2. Super Mario RPG
> 3. Chrono Trigger
> ...


That was the best game my friend ever showed me for the Nintendo 64!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, I just have one question.

If you don't like Nintendo games then why is your name Kid Icarus?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

"2.Call Of Duty( All of them )
Ok soo now were in the 21st century where guns are cool and make games good :l"

What's the difference if Kid Icarus has a bow & arrow?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not really that underated my nintendo magazine put it as 5th best mario game


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2009)

Overrated 

Ocarina of Time
Twilight Princess
Crash Bandicoot
Super Mario Galaxy

Underrated

Super Mario Sunshine
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts
Ricochet(sp?)

Both Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess are great games but they have too much hype, my own opinion is that Zelda: A link to the past is the best Zelda game.

The 3 main Banjo Kazooie games I think are underrated, I think they are the best games ever(well the first 2). Again that's my opinion .

Other games that didn't make any of the lists...

Conkers Bad Fur Day
Team Fortress Classic
Team Fortress 2
Spiderman 2
Halo 3 
Perfect Dark

Remember every game I have mentioned I have played, they are all very good and have enjoyed every single one.


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 6, 2009)

i feel bad for you pear because you werent around for the age of games when 3d was first spawned and everything changed. i really wish you wouldnt shun older games because of graphics.


----------



## Pear (Oct 6, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> i feel bad for you pear because you werent around for the age of games when 3d was first spawned and everything changed. i really wish you wouldnt shun older games because of graphics.


I just can't play them. people who played those games as a kid have the nostalgia factor, but I don't. ;_;


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> "2.Call Of Duty( All of them )
> Ok soo now were in the 21st century where guns are cool and make games good :l"
> 
> What's the difference if Kid Icarus has a bow & arrow?


Well you see kid icarus and link where the only ones who had arrows but now every character has guns
Halo
Call of duty
Medal of honor
Gears of war
and thosee are just the popular ones


----------



## Pear (Oct 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually though, I enjoyed pokemon snap and star fox 64.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 7, 2009)

Overrated:
1. Halo
2. Brawl
3. OOT
That is all.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought the conduit was too lowly rated.

I find it a great game. I've played through story mode loads of times and it does make sense if you think about it.

Also, the online is awesome even if it isn't a revolution in gaming.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> 1. Halo
> 2. Brawl
> 3. OOT
> That is all.


FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 7, 2009)

I also agree that brawl is overrated.

I must have watched so many videos of it on youtube that all the fun was taken away.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> 1. Halo
> 2. Brawl
> 3. OOT
> That is all.


I agree, but just because something is over rated, doesn't mean its bad, it just doesn't live up to its reputation...[/captainobvious]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamXX (Oct 7, 2009)

Call Of Duty is highly overrated, good, but overrated.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> 5. Super Smash Bros Brawl - Over-hyped. Was *censored.2.0*. End.
> 4. Grand Theft Auto - Hey guys, let's steal cars and shoot people! Yaaaaaaaaaay.
> 3. The -Insert Music Related Object Here- Hero Series - It's pretty annoying now guys. People moved onto Rock Band because they don't charge as much and you can import every song from the last title.
> ...


I love you Tom.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't for 1 reason.

Ocarina of Time deserves its nearly perfect scores.  In fact most of its bad scores come from rating nowadays, when it has clearly lost some value do to lacking in graphics and physics.  

But for the time it was the perfect game.  I still think it is perfect because for what was available they went above and beyond it.  Not to mention the story, I mean now everyone knows Shiek is Zelda, but then, you never thought that, most people thought Shiek was a dude.  This game shows awesome parallels to growing up in real life, when you are a kid your worries are limited, but then 7 years later, you have a lot to deal with.  If you are strong you will conquer your hard times growing up to live on as the same kid you once were.  I could go on interpreting things, but I need to get going.

also brawl was over hyped, but I still found it fun and was confused with what people were upset about it... I think mainly people were upset that it didn't handle exactly the same as melee...


----------



## easpa (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't agree.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 8, 2009)

You got them mixed up :V


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't like all the new guitar hero games being released at the moment. Why can't we just get all these extra songs as downloads.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 8, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree comletely.

I was probably six ehn I played it, and I was born in '96. I had NEVER played a game like that, because we had a SNES and TONS of Game Boys. It had a great storyline, and I was very surprised to find out Shiek Was Zelda, I thought Impa was going to be Shiek.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 8, 2009)

Overrated:

1: Final Fantasy VII
Seriously, it's not that great of a game. The characters are all one dimensional with very little personality. Don't even get me started on Sephiroth. I still enjoyed the gameplay.

2: Left 4 Dead
So lacking in the content department that I find it hard to believe that it ever made it to retail when it would could made it perfectly fine as an Arcade title. Meh.

3: God of War
"OMG I GETZ TA SEE BOOBIEZ AND TEH GOOR!!" Thought the young child as he played this lame action-adventure title. I found it highly immature that Sony actually advertised the sex mini game.

4: Final Fantasy X
Guh, such a lame entry in a series that has otherwise had a great track record. The sequel was even worse!

5: Twilight Princess
Muddy graphics, lifeless characters, lame story, low difficulty *goes on and on*

Underrated:

1:Okami
If I had to say anymore, I would be here all night.

2: Wild ARMs 2
Wild ARMs had a great start. The first game made it out the door a few months prior to Final Fantasy VII and was met with great praise, but then so many sad boys and girls got attached to Final Fantasy VII and its cast of cardboard cutouts and Wild ARMs was sadly brushed aside and never managed to regain the recognition it deserved.

Wild ARMs 2 is a souped up sequel, complete with a likable cast, great story, tons of gameplay, a soundtrack composed by series mainstay Michiko Naruke and one of the absolute final battles ever in the history of RPGs. One Winged Angel < Vs. Lord Blazer

3: Secret of Evermore
So many fans of the Mana series blame Evermore for blocking the release of Seiken Densetsu 3 here in the states, but they're all mostly ignorant to the fact that that is simply not the case.

Evermore borrows heavily from Secret of Mana's gameplay, but throws in its own unique magic system, an American vibe and haunting atmosphere.

4: Joe and Mac
Mario fights Bowser and saves the princess, Boo! Joe and Mac fight DINOSAURS and rescue multiple, scantily clad cave women who reward them with a kiss upon knocking the beast unconscious. Mario at best gets a thank you from his uptight damsel, Joe and Mac get a party!

5: Sonic Unleashed for the Wii
So it isn't as feature packed as its HD cousin, but from what it lacks it makes up for in a tighter game with less dilly dallying and better controls.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 8, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ok first over rated
> 
> 5 a tie.The  Legend Of Zelda The Ocarina Of Time and Super Mario 64
> Ok now im probably gonna get a lot of hate from this but i do like this game a lot but come on its rated 10/10 seriously its good but not perfect and Super Mario 64 i just didnt really like, it just wasnt mario too me.
> ...


k...

i shall point out your failure

TLoZ : OoT is the best game ever made...  so you fail
Super Mario 64 was the first 3d game ever made that was actually popular
Pokemon Diamond and Pearl are the only bad ones
Meh for FF7
CoD... not all are in the *censored.3.0*ing 21st century
Halo 1 was good... 2 3 are overrated
Kid Icarus faild
Sonic Unleashed cameras were *censored.3.0*ed up
SMRPG is ********
Pacman? srsly
Toontown... dysney...

-20 for you


----------



## Tree (Oct 8, 2009)

Lulz, why do you always say minus whatever for you? :O


----------



## Conor (Oct 9, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Wolfenstein 3D was the first successful 3D game.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 9, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not as successful


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 9, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>TLoZ : OoT is the best game ever made...  so you fail

It's people like you who contribute to the undeserved hype towards the game.  Really, the game is nothing special.  It's a good game, but nothing to jizz your pants over.

>Kid Icarus faild

...sigh.

>SMRPG is ********

This made me cringe with disagreement.  You couldn't be any more wrong.

>-20 for you

No, -20 for you.


----------



## Sunshine. (Oct 9, 2009)

BWAHAHA
TOONTOWN.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(sorry shortened quote)

My thoughts exactly, and how does he fail because of he doesn't like OoT?  Does everyone have to love it?


----------

